# Bacon question



## Steve H (Sep 22, 2018)

We are having a cool spell. So, I just started to cold smoke 6 pounds of cheese when a light bulb went off over my head. Has anyone ever tried cold smoking store bought bacon? Kind of like double smoking it?


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 22, 2018)

SH, I have never done it but you could have some real smoky bacon after a few hours ! Tell us how it comes out.


----------



## uncle eddie (Sep 22, 2018)

I am too lazy to try that but I have found Farmland has a thick-sliced double-smoked (hickory) bacon that really does tasted double-smoked.  I get this at Walmart.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 22, 2018)

I think I remember some guys laying the strips out & smoking them for short times, because it wouldn't take long if it's thin. I don't remember their reported results.
I believe it would be more like Double Smoked Ham if you were to buy a Smoked Slab that isn't already sliced, and throw another 10 or 30 hours of smoke on them.
10 hours at about 120° Smoker Temp, or 20 to 30 hours of below 80° smoker temp.

Bear


----------



## Steve H (Sep 22, 2018)

Today the smoker stayed at a solid 62 degrees. I might just fill up the A-Maze-N tray and let it go for 12 hours. I have a pack of thick sliced bacon. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Steve H (Sep 24, 2018)

Hmm, this looks interesting in a tasty way! 15 hours with apple wood. I'll be frying some up today.


----------



## Steve H (Sep 24, 2018)

Money shot. The flavor is indeed intensified. I'll do this again. I'll go to 20 hours next time.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 24, 2018)

Looks Great, but I never saw "Ugly" Bacon.
Did you lay them out individually, or smoke them in a clump?

Bear


----------



## Steve H (Sep 24, 2018)

I should have took a picture of that. I had them spread open to help get the smoke on each piece.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 24, 2018)

Steve H said:


> I should have took a picture of that. I had them spread open to help get the smoke on each piece.




OK--Thanks Steve!!

Bear


----------

